# Firewall Leak Tests



## Deckard (May 8, 2006)

Matousec.com has done a study of 21 personal firewalls for leak tests, and the results are surprising. What's not surprising is that Windows XP SP2's firewall failed every test.

http://www.matousec.com/projects/windows-personal-firewall-analysis/leak-tests-results.php


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Great info, Deckard.

src2206 will be pleased to see the Comodo results :sayyes: He's been trying to tell us all about it for some time now.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice link Decks thanks. Some very interesting stuff there. src2206 will be on cloud nine - is he on commission? :grin:


----------



## eXPeri3nc3 (Dec 3, 2005)

Broken link for "leak tests"

http://www.matousec.com/projects/windows-personal-firewall-analysis/introduction-firewall-leak-testing.php%5B/*url*


----------



## martt (Jul 26, 2005)

Being a user of the Comodo firewall, I visit their forum. I'd read the test before because they link to it from there. I've been using this firewall for some time now and think it is a good one. Nice to have the opinion confirmed.

Version 2.3.6.81 is the current release. 2.4 is being worked on. The name of the firewall has been changed on the latest beta release. It is now called Comodo Firewall _Pro_. The word 'Pro' has been added to stop it being compared to the free versions of other firewalls. The developers want Comodo to be thought of as better than those.


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

